# So Cal Engine builders?



## Project GTO (Oct 5, 2011)

Any recomendations on Good, Honest engine builders for 67 GTO 400 in the LA, Orange County area?

Will have motor out this weekend. Looking for stock or stock plus builder.

Thanks

Marty


----------

